# Just a laugh



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the part where she accidently implies she is not a nice person 
"This is not because I am nice" Thats funny. Hope these babies get responsible homes that will take care of them. At least she does say they need grooming unlike so many other poodle mixes that according to the breeders almost never need to be groomed.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I like the part where she accidently implies she is not a nice person
> "This is not because I am nice" Thats funny. Hope these babies get responsible homes that will take care of them. At least she does say they need grooming unlike so many other poodle mixes that according to the breeders almost never need to be groomed.


Haha, that made me laugh too. "Now don't be thinking I'm nice, BECAUSE I"M NOT!"


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, so maybe on my next coupn I could put offering free or discounted X Sercice with purchase of a groom but not because we are NICE it's because we want your $$$ so do call and book an appt soon. :rolffleyes:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> ROFL, so maybe on my next coupn I could put offering free or discounted X Sercice with purchase of a groom but not because we are NICE it's because we want your $$$ so do call and book an appt soon. :rolffleyes:


haha, bingo! It's a genius business approach.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> haha, bingo! It's a genius business approach.


It's kinda true, I mean thats the whole point. I'm offering something to draw you in so you feel compelled to make the call. Somehow though I don't think it would be a sucessful to word it that way, tempting as it is. LoL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I also came across this in what it seems to be an okay breeder of Springer Spaniels.

Not quite sure what they mean:

"Both parents have been DNA tested. If certified DNA test results are not required, we will be able to offer a significant price reduction."

If you do not require proof that we have health tested, then we'll give you a discount?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

UGH.

People need to stop this crossing crap.
I have a standard and a cavalier, neither of them need 'improvement'.

Sure my cavalier sheds, but if that was an issue, I would have gotten a non shedding breed.

My clinic is in an upscale neighborhood and I see these crosses constantly.
Morkies?
Cavapoos?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Morkie... lol. I love the different names they give these crosses.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> I also came across this in what it seems to be an okay breeder of Springer Spaniels.
> 
> Not quite sure what they mean:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... Kind of makes you wonder, haha!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

This makes me laugh

"less vet bills because they are a Purpose-crossed breed"

HAHAH! Are they kidding? :doh:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Purple - haven't you heard  those kind of dogs NEVER have to get any shots or anything... their immune systems are so sophistocated from all that fancy 1st gen. breeding! 

:doh:


----------

